# Erogenous Zones (for virtual piano)



## re-peat (Jan 29, 2014)

*Erogenous Zones*, frivolity for solo piano.
Thanks for listening.

_


----------



## AC986 (Jan 29, 2014)

Elegant fun. Very Continental. And extremely well played.

Class work all round and surprisingly light.

Can I have it? (just kidding) :lol: 

What's the piano Piet? Pianoteq?


----------



## Ron Snijders (Jan 29, 2014)

Very nice, bravo! The ending instantly put a smile on my face


----------



## marclawsonmusic (Jan 29, 2014)

A lovely tune on many levels.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Farkle (Jan 29, 2014)

So nice, Piet, thank you for sharing!

Whimsical, tasteful moving through key areas, reminds me of Ravel and Shostakovich in places. With some Saint-Saens thrown in. 

Thank you for a nice piece to hear this morning!

Mike


----------



## re-peat (Jan 29, 2014)

Thanks all!
Adrian, the piano is the Galaxy Vintage D.

_


----------



## apessino (Jan 30, 2014)

The link does not seem to work for me...


----------



## re-peat (Jan 30, 2014)

Apessino,

Sorry about that. I thought this thread had run its course.
Link is active again.

_


----------



## apessino (Jan 30, 2014)

Thank you! Wonderful writing... Effervescent and perfectly concise.


----------



## re-peat (Jan 30, 2014)

Thanks, Apessino.

_


----------



## AC986 (Jan 30, 2014)

re-peat @ Wed Jan 29 said:


> Thanks all!
> Adrian, the piano is the Galaxy Vintage D.
> 
> _



Galaxy D sounds great for this track Piet. May have to buy it.


----------



## ProtectedRights (Jan 30, 2014)

Refreshingly new, exciting and modern while still very pleasing to listen! I like it very much!

Also very lovely sound and playing!


----------



## re-peat (Jan 30, 2014)

It's actually _two_ Galaxies, *Adrian*. (So, you'll have to buy it twice, I fear.) I used a second instance for the lower notes, to put these just a bit further back in the room. Gives slightly more dimension and depth to the instrument. I also processed those low octaves a bit differently: inserted the Melda stereo-processor to anchor the bass end of the sound more in the centre. Not much, but it does make a difference.

And there's two reverbs on this: the EA Phoenix (as an insert on both instances, mostly for roomy reflections, but also providing a bit of tail) and the ReLab480 (as a send, for some additional chambery tail). The level of that ReLab-send is never constant, but changes throughout the piece: less everytime the piano-part is fairly full and dense, and a bit more at emptier moments (and at the very end).

One EQ on the MasterOut, to remove some woolyness around 250Hz and open up the midrange a little bit (listening back to it today, I felt I could perhaps have gone a bit further with that). No compression, but a limiter (the UAD Precision) which sprang into action only once, during those octaves in the bass at 0'49".


*ProtectedRights*, thanks!

_


----------



## synergy543 (Jan 30, 2014)

Is it possible that I had an eargasm from samples? :shock: No, it couldn't be.... they're just lifeless samples... right?

My mind wants to say something terrible about it, to give re-peat a taste of his own medicine...but I can't bring myself to do it.

My ears liked that (very much). 

Thanks for sharing re-peat.
(and for putting it up again because I somehow missed it yesterday)


----------



## Mike Greene (Jan 30, 2014)

I missed it yesterday, too. This is really, really nice.


----------



## doubleattack (Jan 30, 2014)

Bravo Piet, that's truly a great piece. I hear some allusions of Joplins "The Entertainer" rag time??? 

Anyway, I love your funny piece - and the way you mixed it. Outstanding work! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## re-peat (Jan 31, 2014)

*Greg, Mike, Frank*, thanks!

Frank, there’s a bit of a ragtime feel in there at times, yes, but I didn’t have any specific Joplin piece in mind while writing. (This frequently returning ragtime style in my music is, I have to be honest, often also the result of my clumsy and underdeveloped left hand, which is capable of little else than these fairly easy two-step accompaniments.)
Actually, I’m more reminded of “Colliwog’s Cakewalk”, when I now listen to this. (Not claiming, most certainly not, that there is enough quality in my little piece to justify any such comparison, it’s just that there’s a same sort of ragtime-infuenced style.)

_


----------



## doubleattack (Jan 31, 2014)

For sure, rhythmically and the style of the rag-time allusions could call even this piece to mind. 

I'll give your work a new listen today; so don't take it away from the web-side to early, Piet! :wink: 

Best Frank


----------



## michaelv (Feb 6, 2014)

I think you're a very special talent, sir. Several planes above what I might call: the norm. This hits me in the bullseye.

I think you might be a bit of a genius. Thank you.


----------



## SymphonicSamples (Feb 8, 2014)

I missed this :cry: Rather annoying , I'd love to take a listen but the links are gone now . One more time re-peat ?


----------

